# Yikes



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Where did Yikes go? Any one on here know?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

his wife may have gotten persnecity at him again and drove him to the dog house. wasn't he writing a book or was that a joke? if he was he could be too busy. i do hope he is okay though. ~Georgia.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Yikes has been gone a long time? So has Tex Mex? SO where are yall?


----------

